# nerite snails hatched in freshwater?



## myfacelackseyes

HI guys, I set up a freshwater planted aquarium about two months ago with some mts and three zebra nerite snails to help keep the algae down while the plants established themselves.
The nerite snails laid their little eggs on my rocks and though I had planned to move the rocks to a small saltwater tank, I just ignored them.
At the moment the tank contains 3 ottos, an unknown number of yellow fire shrimp and the aforementioned snails (though with many more mts ).
About a week ago I noticed an odd looking organism oozing around on the glass, it looked a bit like a gigantic amoeba,







though when I examined it with a jewelers loupe, it appeared to have a rasping mouth.
More recently I have seen small <5mm snails sliding around the glass which are obviously not mts young.














They have a similar shell shape to the nerite adults though instead of stripes, the shells have a mottled appearance.
I was wondering if anyone has ever successfully bred nerites before, or seen very young snails, its possible the amoeba-like organism and the tiny snails are unrelated, I recently added some riccia which might explain their appearance.

I should also add, I noticed when moving some mts that their shells were easily damaged at the edges so I have been adding powdered limestone to provide calcium for the past fortnight or so.
Sorry for the blurry photos, the creatures are really very tiny, to give you an idea of how small they are, that hoop in the last photo is the jewelers loop I was using to boost my cameras zoom.
Also, I know many of you will find this odious, but I don't own testing kits- I'm a student and can't really afford the extra expense, I found my tank on gumtree and the lighting filter co2 etc are all diy creations.
I'm currently struggling with a green water bloom so sorry for the extremely green photos...
I'll keep you posted as the snails develop.


----------



## myfacelackseyes

hmm, it seems my images haven't loaded, well, you can see them here
Aquarium Gallery - myfacelackseyes Gallery


----------



## susankat

Not sure on the first pic, not clear enough, but not a snail. The last 2 pics the snail is a pond snail and not nerites.


----------



## myfacelackseyes

That is so disappointing! I suppose the upside is I have only seen three so far, I've removed them and put them in a wee holding tank to be sure. I suppose the first image could be a very recently hatched snail?


----------

